# :: GruvenParts.com Billet 8V Engine Parts and Much More !!



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

"
*Custom Billet MK2 / MK3 VW Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3. These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. 

Choose Plain or VW logo caps. Please note the image shown of the VW logo cap has been lightly polished by hand. You can also chrome plate, paint, powder coat, anodize, or do other fun stuff to customize these strut caps. * All strut caps are held in place by 3 captive set screws (not just pressed on) !*

*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

" 


*Click Here for Peloquin Limited Slip Diffs Sold By GruvenParts*

**** GRUVEN BEATS ALL COMPETITOR PRICING - Email [email protected] for Current Pricing Info ***
We almost always have group buys and specials going on, to get in on the best pricing for these diffs, just email us!*

We've all used his legendary limited slip differentials for years.

GruvenParts.com is proud to team up with Gary Peloquin to become the newest distributor of these great front and rear limited slip diffs for a wide range of vehicles. If you dont already have 1 installed, trust us, YOU NEED 1! These limited slip diffs improve acceleration, braking, and cornering. Win-Win-Win.

GruvenParts.com has the best pricing and customer service, please contact us for more info on these great limited slip diffs! 

We offer the following Peloquin LSD's and some others. Please provide your transmission code and shipping address when inquiring via email.

02M :
02M-498-005B (02M498005B) MK4 R32 / Audi TT MK1 Front Diff P/N 
MK4R32 / Audi TT MK1 Rear Diff
02M-498-005A (02M498005A)

020
020-498-005A (020498005A)
020 – 80% kit - This kit increases the factory 20% anti torque steer effect to 80%.

02J
02J-498-005A (02J498005A)
02J-498-005B (02J498005B)

02A
02A-498-005A (02A498005A)

02K
02K-498-005A (02K498005A)

02C
02C-498-005A (02C498005A)
02C-498-005B (02C498005B)
02C-498-005 Rear (02C498005)

02Q
02Q-498-006A (02Q498006A)
02Q-498-005B (02Q498005B)

02E DSG 2WD and 4WD"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Custom Billet MK2 / MK3 VW Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3. These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. 

Choose Plain or VW logo caps. Please note the image shown of the VW logo cap has been lightly polished by hand. You can also chrome plate, paint, powder coat, anodize, or do other fun stuff to customize these strut caps. * All strut caps are held in place by 3 captive set screws (not just pressed on) !*

*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle ""special"" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------

